# New Bunch from Springwater



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanh surprised me by sending me Paph. Hatsue Otsuka in bud, but alas! The bud and the whole spike didn't make the trip. All yellowing.
Plus side is that is has one previously bloomed fan and a new one starting.
So at least I know it grows and blooms. Can't wait!!! 

The rest are from left to right,

Hatsue Otsuka large seedling (this one had wet rot starting and I just rubbed some DB all over it along with the big Hatsue Otsuka who had some marks but no rot), niveum seedling, Joyce Hasegawa.

The latter two looks super healthy! 

I bought a seedling of Joyce Hasegawa from him about two three years ago. just because it was cheap and leaves are nice. 
It was just a little bit smaller than this guy, but has been slow.
It is bigger now but it adds one leaf a year rate. Yeah, hopefully this one is a bit speedier.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2017)

Orchid Limited order arrived yesterday. Superb job on packing!

Now I need to make a room so I made a list of what to dump.

I'm giving away over 20 seedlings and mature sized orchids of different genera next week at my local meeting. 
I should be good for a while.  

I'm trading a multiple growths leucochilum with Eric for DB today.
Or is ot correct to say trade leuco with DB for Eric, grammar wise??


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2017)

thanks.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanh said it was meant for a surprise. 

At leaset plants from this crop blooms well he says, so I am hopeful.


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2017)

Happy, you are a brave soul to ship this time of year!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 7, 2017)

I have had mixed experiences.
I tend to avoid mail order in the winter, but it seems like quite a few good stuff always come out during the winter.

I find that in bud almost always blast, while the plants themselves travel fine. It also has a lot to do with how the packing is done and the shipping method.

Plants must be rather dry before being shipped. They must be wrapped in paper first, followed by insulating material. 
Then, 2 day FedEx service. 

Heat pack has at least once cooked my plants in the box. lol

All the more reason I like to buy plants in person at shows during the winter. Next week!


----------

